# International 574



## rebekahsaved (Mar 7, 2011)

I am working on a 574 for some friends and during the winter the right rear wheel was sticking and she also states she hears a grinding noise (metal?) could this be a simple fluid issue or maybe bearings, seals? Thanks for any help or guidance you can give.

Chris


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Chris! I would guess bearings or the brake is out of adjustment. Is it leaking oil?


----------



## rebekahsaved (Mar 7, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum Chris! I would guess bearings or the brake is out of adjustment. Is it leaking oil?


Not 100% on the leak, but I don't remember seeing any. Thanks for the welcome!

Is the break externally adjustable?

Chris


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Looking at age of tractor you could have afailure of the outer rear axle bearings. Jack up tractor and see if there is lift on wheel, using a large crowbar as a lever. These bearings are lifetime lubricated with grease when tractor was built. They receive no lubrication from oil in the tractor. If doing a repair it is good to add agrease nipple!!

Brakes are not adjustable the design is automatically adjusting untill of course they wear out.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

I as going to post adrawing of axle setup but this forum does not accept word documents??????????????????? Let me have your e mail and i will send it to you.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

See att drawing of axle layout and mod to fit grease nipple.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This is the page that Cyrush is attempting to get up here for all to read.........


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Its possible the springs could be getting worn and your shoes could be binding on drums that is if it has drum brakes


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Not on this tractor ?????

574 is equipped with oil immersed disc brakes !!!!! Although of course the noise may be from worn out brake disc's.


----------



## rebekahsaved (Mar 7, 2011)

cyrush said:


> See att drawing of axle layout and mod to fit grease nipple.


Thanks for the picture and advice. I will begin Monday by jacking the tractor up and seeing if the bearings are gone. No matter what it sounds like the wheel(s) must come off.

Chris


----------



## oldtom (Oct 23, 2010)

cyrush you forgot to say that when replacing the oil in the final drive to add some anti squawk or they are going to have more noise than crow on a barb wire fence,


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

If one uses the recommended oil "Hytran" it already has anti-squawk additives in it ???


----------



## kviksand81 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Tractorforum!

rebekahsaved:

Did you ever got the problem fixed? And did it turn out to be the bearing in the rear axle? I ask because I probably have a similar problem on my Volvo BM 2250 tractor, which is build on the same rear-end as the -74/-84 series tractors from International Harvester.

Best Regards,


----------

